# Russ Davis Ford



## Old Coyote (May 8, 2013)

... my rendition of a late '60's SOHC Ford top fuel dragster sponsored by Russ Davis Ford in Covina, California


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Very nice - I like the red color.


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

nice clean build


----------

